

French President to visit the Silicon Valley, home to 50K+ French expats - liam_boogar
http://www.rudebaguette.com/2014/01/15/10-things-french-president-holland-might-learn-trip-silicon-valley/

======
nmc
Could not find any original information in there.

The visit has been planned for long, and the affair was revealed several days
ago already.

